# Betrug durch 0900-Lockanrufe



## Unregistriert (11 September 2007)

Hallo!

Anbei meine Mail an die Bundesnetzagentur. 

Habe nicht recherchiert, wie deren Handlungsmöglichkeiten konkret aussehen, aber so etwas wie eine Zuverlässigkeitsprüfung wird es auch in Sachen Telekommunikation geben. 



> -------- Forward ---------------
> From: x[email protected]
> To : [email protected]
> Date: 11.09.2007 14:08:40
> ...


----------



## jupp11 (11 September 2007)

*AW: Betrug durch 0900-Lockanrufe*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Habe nicht recherchiert, wie deren Handlungsmöglichkeiten konkret aussehen, aber so etwas wie eine Zuverlässigkeitsprüfung wird es auch in Sachen Telekommunikation geben.


nein: 
http://www.augsblog.de/2007/09/03/4930802085920/


> Soll ich raten, wie es jetzt weitergeht? Die Bundesnetzagentur wird in den kommenden Tagen von empörten Verbrauchern informiert und erlässt ein Inkasso- und Rechnungslegungsverbot. Die Betrüger scheren sich nicht drum, hoffen darauf, dass das ein oder andere Opfer doch bezahlt, und registrieren dann einfach eine neue 0900-Nummer. Weitere Konsequenzen? Fehlanzeige.


http://www.augsblog.de/2007/08/28/0900-abzocke-bundesnetzagentur-schoent-die-lage/


> Mit der Behauptung, sie hätten einen Geld- oder Sachpreis gewonnen, sollten die Opfer zum Anruf auf eine teure 0900-Nummer gebracht werden. Die Täter hatten ganz offensichtlich auch kein Problem damit, dass ihnen die missbrauchten 0900-Nummern abgeschaltet wurden: Sie beantragten bei der Bundesnetzagentur einfach neue und bekamen diese auch problemlos zugeteilt.


----------



## immer noch Unregistriert (11 September 2007)

@ jupp11

Doch:

§ 67 TKG
(1)	Die Bundesnetzagentur kann im Rahmen der Nummernverwaltung Anordnungen und andere geeignete Maßnahmen treffen, um die Einhaltung gesetzlicher Vorschriften und der von ihr erteilten Bedingungen über die Zuteilung von Nummern sicherzustellen.
[…]
(4) Die Bundesnetzagentur teilt Tatsachen, die den Verdacht einer Straftat oder einer Ordnungswidrigkeit begründen, der Staatsanwaltschaft oder der Verwaltungsbehörde mit.

§ 149 TKG  
(1) Ordnungswidrig handelt, wer vorsätzlich oder fahrlässig  […] einer vollziehbaren Anordnung nach […] § 67 Abs. 1 Satz 1, 2, 6 […]  zuwiderhandelt,
 (2) Die Ordnungswidrigkeit kann  […] in den Fällen des Absatzes 1 Nr. 4 Buchstabe b, […] mit einer Geldbuße bis zu einhunderttausend Euro […] geahndet werden.


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

An alle Empfänger solcher Lockanrufe: Bitte beschwert Euch unter rufnummernspam(at)bnetza.de *und schreibt auch an info(at)hansenet.com* - Hansenet möge bitte den Nutzer der Nummer *zum Zeitpunkt der Lockanrufe* bekannt geben, um weitere zivil- und strafrechtliche Schritte Eurerseits zu ermöglichen. Bitte Namen&Anschrift angeben. Zur Auskunft müsste Hansenet verpflichtet sein - jedenfalls ist das meine Auffassung. Offenbar mauert die Firma und das kann nur bedeuten, dass ihnen die damit verbundene Rufschädigung egal ist. Mir ist das unverständlich. Wenn es andere Gründe für das Schweigen der Alice-Lämmer gibt, könnte man diese ja mitteilen - aber wie es aussieht, ist es einfach unerklärlich. Ebenso unerklärlich ist die Tatsache, dass offenbar eine Abfrage der Nummern *direkt bei der Bundesnetzagentur* kein Ergebnis ergibt, obwohl die Tatsache, dass es Hansenetnummern sind, *in einer öffentlich zugänglichen Datenbank der BNetzA steht*. Diesen Widerspruch sollte man mal auf journalistischem Wege zu klären versuchen. Bin gespannt, was die Pressestelle der BNetzA auf die Anfrage weihrauchimmuner Fragesteller antwortet. 

http://www.hansenet-user-forum.de/viewtopic.php?t=13724


----------



## jupp11 (11 September 2007)

*AW: Betrug durch 0900-Lockanrufe*



immer noch Unregistriert schrieb:


> @ jupp11
> 
> Doch:


ist ja gut und schön, aber leider graue Theorie bzw Wunschdenken.  Der Verein tut es schlicht nicht.
Glaube mir, wir kennen diesen ****laden schon etwas länger


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 September 2007)

*AW: Betrug durch 0900-Lockanrufe*



immer noch Unregistriert schrieb:


> @ jupp11
> Doch:
> § 67 TKG
> (1)    Die Bundesnetzagentur *kann *




Sie _kann_ - aber nach meiner Erfahrung kann sie anderes besser: verdrängen, sich gut darstellen, halbherzig agieren,...


> (4) Die Bundesnetzagentur *teilt *Tatsachen, die den Verdacht einer Straftat oder einer Ordnungswidrigkeit begründen, der Staatsanwaltschaft oder der Verwaltungsbehörde mit.


Da besteht kein Spielraum - aber die Bundesnetzagentur nützt diesen trotzdem 


jupp11 schrieb:


> wir kennen diesen ****laden schon etwas länger


wohl wahr. Und mich ärgert es immer mehr.
Die Lage schönen ist in meinen Augen faktisch fast schon "strukturelle Mitstörung".


----------



## Unregistriert (11 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Also wenigsten 2004 hat sie (bzw. die RegTP) schon was getan:


"Aufgrund einer Verbraucherbeschwerde sowie einer Strafanzeige wurde der Beklagten bekannt, dass die Klägerin von den Niederlanden aus in großem Umfang Telefonanschlüsse in den Mobilfunknetzen in Deutschland anwählen ließ, wobei die Verbindung nach einmaligem Klingeln automatisch unterbrochen wurde (sog. Ping- oder Lockanrufe). [...]
Mit Bescheid vom 05.01.2004 ordnete die Beklagte gegenüber der Fa. U. die Abschaltung der Nummer 0190 (...) bis zum 12.01.2004 an; die Abschaltung ist erfolgt. Mit weiterem Bescheid vom selben Datum ordnete die Beklagte gegenüber der Klägerin unter Zwangsgeldandrohung an, dass sie es zu unterlassen habe, unaufgefordert belästigende Anrufe über eine 0190er oder 0900er Mehrwertdiensteruf- nummer zu tätigen, wenn sie mit dem Angerufenen nicht in einem dauerhaften Geschäftsverhältnis stehe oder der Angerufene dem Empfang derartiger Anrufe nicht von vornherein zugestimmt habe...." (Zitat VG Köln, Urteil vom 28.01.2005 siehe http://www.mehrwertdiensteundrecht....e-lockanrufe-0190-rufnummer-11-K-3734-04.html )

Uns ansonsten bleibt bei Untätigkeit und Verweigerungshaltung ja immer noch die Dienstaufsichtsbeschwerde bei Michi Glos. Der wird sich schon rühren, schließlich soll ja nicht der Eindruck entstehen, jetzt ohne Ede würde die CSU es dulden, dass Oma Schmitz (und die ist ja die Zielgruppe) von finsteren Kriminellen um ihre Rente erleichtert wird.


----------



## jupp11 (11 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Also wenigsten 2004 hat sie (bzw. die RegTP) schon was getan:


Auf den Lorbeeren ruht sie sich wie auf dem um Jahre verzögerten Trauerandfenster bei den Dialern aus.


Unregistriert schrieb:


> Uns ansonsten bleibt bei Untätigkeit und Verweigerungshaltung ja immer noch die Dienstaufsichtsbeschwerde bei Michi Glos. Der wird sich schon rühren, schließlich soll ja nicht der Eindruck entstehen, jetzt ohne Ede würde die CSU es dulden, dass Oma Schmitz (und die ist ja die Zielgruppe) von finsteren Kriminellen um ihre Rente erleichtert wird.


und von was träumst du nachts?


----------



## Unregistriert (11 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Also das ist mir irgendwie zu wischi-waschi: "Machen eh nix", "Kennen wir schon" - da fragt man sich doch, weshalb Ihr Euch über die Sache überhaupt noch aufregt. 
Jetzt mal Butter bei die Fische: wie oft haben die Damen und Herren Forumsmitglieder denn mit der Agentur parliert? Und mit welchen Beamten? Und wie haben die sich geäußert? Und - nachdem diese Äußerungen dann ja offenbar aus der Luft gegriffen und nicht nachvollziehbar waren - wie oft waren daraufhin die Häuser Clement bzw. Glos mit der jeweiligen Sache beschäftigt?


----------



## Captain Picard (11 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Mitwirkende dieses Forums haben schon mehr unternommen  als du Unregistrierter  dir  in
 deinen kühnsten Träumen  vorstellen  kannst.
Nur gehen wir damit nicht hausieren und  Rechenschaft sind  wir dir Unregistriertem 
bestimmt nicht schuldig.

Was Glos und Clement betrifft, schweigt des Sängers Höflichkeit, sonst muß noch einer 
 der Mods mein Posting editieren.


----------



## Unregistriert (11 September 2007)

*AW: Betrug durch 0900-Lockanrufe*

Schon gut, ich will Euren Einsatz nun wirklich nicht nicht schlechtreden. Aber ich lese da nichts von ausgedehnten Ermessenspielräumen oder vorgeschobenen Identifizierungsproblemen oder sonst etwas Greifbarem - da sind nur resignierte Platitüden. 
Muß ich mich jetzt durch jedes einzelne "Den-gleichen-Dialer-hab-ich-mir-auch-eingefangen-Post" flöhen, um INFORMATIONEN zu bekommen?


----------



## webwatcher (11 September 2007)

*AW: Betrug durch 0900-Lockanrufe*

Das Minimum an Höflichkeit wäre, sich hier anzumelden. Für ein einzelnes  Posting ist das sicher nicht 
nötig, aber bei einem längeren Dialog  wäre es angebracht.


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 September 2007)

*AW: Betrug durch 0900-Lockanrufe*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Schon gut, ich will Euren Einsatz nun wirklich nicht nicht schlechtreden. Aber ich lese da nichts von ausgedehnten Ermessenspielräumen oder vorgeschobenen Identifizierungsproblemen oder sonst etwas Greifbarem - da sind nur resignierte Platitüden.
> Muß ich mich jetzt durch jedes einzelne "Den-gleichen-Dialer-hab-ich-mir-auch-eingefangen-Post" flöhen, um INFORMATIONEN zu bekommen?


so ganz verstehe ich Dein posting nicht. Melde Dich doch hier an, ich stehe Dir gerne in PNs zur Verfügung für konkrete Antworten.


----------



## Unregistriert (11 September 2007)

*AW: Betrug durch 0900-Lockanrufe*

Auch wieder wahr, sorry. Aber um mir das Thema jetzt zum neuen Hobby zu machen, fehlt mir die Zeit (oder meinem Arbeitgeber das Geld). Insoweit ziehe ich mich huldvoll zurück. Und den Kommentaren nach zu urteilen scheint es ja ohnehin nichts zu geben, wo ich mich (oder sonstwer sich) sinnvoll einbringen könnte.

Bis dahin, 
Mirko

PS: Gruß an die Jungs vom ****-Verein


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Also das ist mir irgendwie zu wischi-waschi: "Machen eh nix", "Kennen wir schon" - da fragt man sich doch, weshalb Ihr Euch über die Sache überhaupt noch aufregt.


1. weil manches, was die BNetzA getan hat, direkt oder indirekt mit "unserem" Engagement zu tun hat
2. weil die BNetzA für manche Schritte das "Monopol" hat (Rechnungslegungs- und Inkassoverbot)
3. weil "im Falle des Falles" (wenn beispielsweise Ermittlungen aufgenommen werden) die BNetzA mit ihren Beschwerden, die zuzuordnen sind, eine wichtige Informationsquelle ist für die Ermittlungsbehörden

Du hast in einem Punkt Recht: Mir ist nicht bekannt, dass jemand von hier tatsächlich mal konkret das Bundeswirtschaftsministerium zu einer Stellungnahme über das Verhalten der BNetzA aufgefordert hat bzw. sich beschwert hat. Also: Mach's mal und berichte.
Das hat sich jetzt mit deinem posting überschnitten, aber selbst wenn Du Dich zurück ziehen willst, diese eine Anfrage kannst Du ja noch machen 
Mir fehlt nämlich dazu die Zeit - und das, obwohl ich mir das Thema inzwischen in einem gesundheitsschädlichen Maße zum Hobby gemacht habe, wovon nicht nur meine Beiträge in diesem Forum zeugen, sondern auch die mindestens noch einmal so vielen Beiträge, Briefe, Mails, Telefonate usw. an anderer Stelle.

über die quantitative Aussage bzgl. Kontakte mit der RegTP/BNetzA kann ich Dir keine genauen Angaben machen. Ich habe eben bei 350 zum Zählen aufgehört - allein seit der Umbenennung in BNetzA


----------



## jupp11 (11 September 2007)

*AW: Betrug durch 0900-Lockanrufe*

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=141926#post141926

einfach mal durchlesen, gibt reichlich Stoff  zum Nachdenken zum Thema Bundeswirtschaftsministerium und seiner  Einstellung gegenüber dem Bürger bzw Lobby


----------

